# Certified copy of ID documents



## PTO (9 Mar 2010)

I'm finally getting my money in order and trying to set up a few accounts with UK/online institutions - all of which require certified copies of photo ID. None have branches nearby that I can attend in person.

I've searched through the forums and found some posts that indicate gardai are unwilling to do this in recent years. I haven't used a solicitor in about 5 years so I guess I would have to pay for the service.

How are other posters getting certified copies in recent months? And what is the typical cost? I reckon I would need at least 4 or 5 copies.

PS apologies if this is in the incorrect forum.


----------



## jack2009 (9 Mar 2010)

solicitor will only charge about 10 euro for each signature.


----------



## markpb (10 Mar 2010)

PTO said:


> I've searched through the forums and found some posts that indicate gardai are unwilling to do this in recent years.



I've had a small number of documents certified by my local Garda station (Santry, Dublin) and never had any problems. They do insist that you go to your local station though, you can't go to another station.


----------



## ElectronEng (10 Mar 2010)

Any UK bank which I've applied to will accept certification by a chartered accountant. 

If you work in a company then it should be simple enough to have one of them sign and stamp the copy of your passport or driving licence.


----------



## shootingstar (10 Mar 2010)

i was charged €5 per signature via my solicitor


----------



## john77 (11 Mar 2010)

I got some documents certified by my local Gardai, they had no problem with it.  
Only thing i noticed later was that on the application form, the bank required a specific wording for certification, while the garda just put "True Copy", with their initials & stamp.  I wonder how strict the bank would be on this sort of thing?  The application is going to a UK bank so any hold-ups might be messier to sort out.


----------



## PTO (12 Mar 2010)

Thanks all for the info.

Rang around a few solicitors, one was charging €10 and the other was free! 

Just a stamp with the office name handwritten so hopefully this will suffice but time will tell.....


----------



## z101 (12 Mar 2010)

Gardai done it for me recently. No prob.


----------



## Godfather (24 Mar 2010)

It depends on the Garda station if they would like to certify for you. Some of them said the photocopier was broken, some others said the service wasn't available, and one said they didn't trust my passport!

Yes, that's why people call me "The Godfather"!


----------

